
California DOJ Cuts Off ICE Deportation Officers from State Law Enforcement DB - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/12/california-doj-cuts-ice-deportation-officers-state-law-enforcement-database
======
deogeo
> To further protect immigrants from ICE’s abuses

It's starting to look like any enforcement of immigration law/border security
at all is labeled 'abuse'.

